# SA-MP problem



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

ok, soo i just got my SA from my friend last night, and just installed it tonight, but havent even got 2 play it yet, i tryed opening SA-MP 2 play online, but i got this error:







....im gonna kill him if he screwed my game up, any help wit this?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Looks like a corrupted installation is it's trying to find the executable inside of a texture directory. Try reinstalling the game.


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

i already installed the game earlyier 2day, i de-bugged..it opens..but like when the server opens or whatever..it like pauses.


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

and again i re-installed it again..i went 2 the local video store and the guy said that my friend maybe tried 2 copy the game, and screwed a fiel up, is this true? im gonna kill him and make him pay 4 it if it is


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you're playing a copy of your friend's game, he has copied it incorrectly. Some games come with security measures, such as hidden files and encryption, that prevent amateur pirates doing a straight disc-to-disc copy. Do you both have legitimate DVDs of the game that have been paid for?


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

noo...im not playing his copied version of my game...im not even sure if he has copied this..yess..i do have the game that i paid 4


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Has the game been cracked or modded at all? Have you re-installed using the original discs, not a copy of them but the original discs?
See if you can find the 'gta_sa.exe' file and copy it into the 'models\txd\' folder, then try running it again.


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

i have the original CD! i have tryed re-installin it twice

i searched 4 the "gta_sa.exe", every file it found i pasted it into the txd folder, and still the same thing


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

i was thinkin...if this file was really missin, i would have been able 2 install the regular SA, right?

and i can play MTA..Multi-Theft Auto with no problems


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

when you did the reinstall,did you delete registry entries for it.sometimes when those get out of whack.you keep reinstalling,and the same errors keep occuring,its due to a bad registry entry.have you got a registry cleaner,if not uninstall,and manually delete the registry entries for it.open up regedit and search useing the parameters of the games name then the game maker.be carefull in the registry though you can mess up your pc.be very sure anything you delete in there is for the game only.

edit: if you have a registry cleaner run it after you uninstall the game to clean out the crap lol.


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

nope..still dont work..


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

have you tried a scan disk to check your hard driver for errors.if the game was trying to write something to a bad sector,it could definetly cause corrupted data.


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

no..havent tryed that..what would be a good HD scanner?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

just goto my computer right click the drive,and hit properties.when that box opens hit the tools tab.under error checking hit check now its that easy.the computer will reboot,and scan the hard drive for errors.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Well, it is a Beta version, maybe it just doesn't work properly yet. Has it ever worked for you before now?


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

yes..i had it installed before


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

bummmp


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

have you run the scan disk yet.have you done any changes since you last played,and it run ok.


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

only thing i did was change hd's...never had trouble wit SA-MP on my other hd, now i do on this HD


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Is the game installed in the default folder? C:\Program Files\Rockstar Games\GTA San Andreas


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

ok guys the above error in that screenshot is taken care off, just re-installed windows...

now when i go 2 a server, i get 2 white screens..1 white screen for like 3 seconds, then another 1 for 3 seconds..and it brings me 2 the "Start Game" and all that stuff..as if i just started up the Single Player mode..i also tryed Debugging


----------

